# Esquema 12v a 5v 1A



## kentak (Nov 9, 2009)

Hola he estado buscando en internet un esquema para transformar los 12V del mechero del coche a 5V y 1A que usa el gps y solo he encontrado variaciones de este circuito:







Y me gustaria saber si se puede de alguna manera completar ya que me da miedo de que al encender el motor y al apagar pueda sufrir daños el gps o el circuito en si.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

Ese integrado te dará 1 A (Consumo del GPS) pero con dificultad, porque está al límite y la disipación será excesiva, sería más conveniente que coloques un LM350 que es ajustable y soporta más corriente (3 A), además deberás agregar un buen disipador.
Respecto a las variaciones de tensión, no tendrás problemas.

En el Foro hay más información sobre como "Reducir el voltaje"

¿ Por que colocas un regulador de 6V si tu GPS necesita 5V para funcionar ?


----------



## kentak (Nov 10, 2009)

Perdona tenia un par de esquemas iguales en favoritos y alfinal puse el de 6v

respecto a lo del LM350 no lo habia mirado me fui directamente al 7805

Muchas gracias voy a buscar informacion sobre el regulador

un saludo

Bueno he encontrado este esquema con un lm350 supongo que esta bien que no abrá que añadir nada antes para proteger el circuito y el gps



un saludo


----------



## kentak (Nov 12, 2009)

Bueno alfinal voy a utilizar una variante del circuito anterior que he probado en el workbench poniendole una resistencia en vez de un potenciometro para que sea fija.

La duda que se me ha presentado es si usar el LM350*T* o el LM350*K*

el LM350T vale 2.90€ y el LM350K 7.90€


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 12, 2009)

la diferencia entre el (t) y el (k) creo que es el maximo amperaje que soporta no que regula pero te recomiendo para esta aplicacion el lm350t


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola.
La diferencia está en el tipo de encapsulado, K tiene menor resistencia termica, por que usará un disipador de menor tamaño, que el tipo T (K->35 ºC/W, T -->50 ºC/W), pero, ambos son idénticos en lo que respecta a la corriente y voltaje.
El tipo K es de 30W, y el tipo T es de 25W.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kentak (Nov 12, 2009)

Pues si he entendido bien con el T que son 25W me sobra.

5v * 1A = 5W No debería de calentarse nada nada...

un saludo y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola.

La potencia es (Vin - Vout)*Icc = (12-5)*1= 7W.

Arriba de 1W ya debe llevar disipador (tal vez uno pequeño)

Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------

